# Knockhill-BTCC



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Remember the Touring Cars are at knockhill this weekend....Hopefully slightly better weather than last weekend for the BSB which was a great day too.
No doubt lots of paint trading, so have your business cards ready!....lol
I will be there, working for a national newspaper in there hospitality area, paid to watch motorsport,Bliss!!!!!.....Should be a great day.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Me and my girlfriend will be heading up to Knockhill again this year. The past few year have been great so hopefully this year will be just as good.

Fingers crossed for good weather as at Knockhill you really are exposed to all the elements.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

weather looks promising for most of Scotland Friday/Saturday/Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Will be there on Sat for the Qualifying :thumb:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I'l be there with the gf and bro on the sunday...As mentioned hope the weather is good! Really enjoy the touring cars.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Will be there on Sunday looking forward to it. What are you guys doing, paying at the gate?

Look out for the Megane on the roads!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

mkv said:


> Remember the Touring Cars are at knockhill this weekend....Hopefully slightly better weather than last weekend for the BSB which was a great day too.
> No doubt lots of paint trading, so have your business cards ready!....lol
> I will be there, working for a national newspaper in there hospitality area, *paid to watch motorsport,Bliss!!!!!*.....Should be a great day.


It really is isn't it! Paid to go overseas to watch motorsport is even better! :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

sure is Ed...Did a few trips with f1 paddock club, doing security.....that was years ago.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

ahhh this is my first year, i do the British F3 Championship, i work for the Company who builds the Mugen Honda engines, (as well as the Honda BTCC) so i got to go to Monza and Spa so far this year, and Bucharest a week tomorrow. Its amazing. 

Never been to knockhill though! Apparently if you can see the hill behind the circuit its going to rain and if you can't see it thats because its already raining? much truth in this statement?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Knockhill is unique!....It has a big rain cloud permanantly over the circuit! it was designed into the circuit when it was built!...lol.....I must admit ive seen some beautiful weather there too. To be honest Ive had seen more rain at donnington over the years.
Soubds like a great job Ed, in fact sounds more like a being payed for something you love doing.
When I was but a youth, well 16 to 20, I served my time working in an engine builders, mainly race and rally and american engines. Did some work for GM Dealer sport and privateers in the British and Scottish Championships. so wish id stuck at it........


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Ahhh sounds good! So your into journalism now? 

My dad and i are hoping to get up to knockhill next year, possibly for the british superbikes.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

jamiec said:


> Will be there on Sunday looking forward to it. What are you guys doing, paying at the gate?


Previously I'v just paid at the gate but this year I bought in advance and just printed off the tickets beacuse it was cheaper and on the site they say tickets are limited which I haven't seen before for the event.
I'd also recommend going very early as last year we got there about 9 and were over an hour just waiting to get in and parked it was that busy.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

rr dave said:


> Previously I'v just paid at the gate but this year I bought in advance and just printed off the tickets beacuse it was cheaper and on the site they say tickets are limited which I haven't seen before for the event.
> I'd also recommend going very early as last year we got there about 9 and were over an hour just waiting to get in and parked it was that busy.


Will be there early. First btcc race is at 11. Might just order tickets tomorrow save any hassle. Should be a good day :car:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I would say try and get tickets before you go, theyre cheaper.......
Watch out in the car park, last weekend we had minor hassles sliding through the mud in a soaked field. Think BTCC will be see car parks in a worse state.

Ed, no, not a journo......Im a sempro detailer, and do some media promotion for newspapers and magazines. You will like Knockhill, its a good tight,undulating circuit, excellent for bikes. Bring shorts, a rain jacket,sun cream because you will get every season in 1 day!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Am stuck offshore till Monday. GUTTED!!!!!!!!!:wall::wall:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

mkv said:


> Bring shorts, a rain jacket,sun cream because you will get every season in 1 day!


So true...You really could have snow in the morning followed by bright warm sunshine in the afternoon there...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Got my SEAT SPORT hospitality passes through the post this morning, really looking forward to this now!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

So am I.....Apart from the 8am start!....


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Got my SEAT SPORT hospitality passes through the post this morning, really looking forward to this now!


You will love it mate.

We went up last year courtesy of Seat, and the grub is amazing...

Loads of freebies and the chance to chat to the drivers...

Cant make it up this year so had to give up my tickets...Booooo


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Dubbedup said:


> You will love it mate.
> 
> We went up last year courtesy of Seat, and the grub is amazing...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up, my Dad managed to get the tickets through his work as he deals with SilverLine Tools. :thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Got my comp tickets inc paddock pass via the GFs work. 

Knockhill is great except its always raining. 
I finaly got to drive it recently when I took my previous car (cooper S R56) there on a new mini track day. It was great fun.


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah great day out, been going for years now. Remember to take a raincoat and sunscreen as it is very changable...lol.

A friend went to the superbikes last weekend and was stuck in mega traffic jam on way home due to roadworks on Kincardine bridge so think I wil be exploring alternative routes home.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Not going to make it this year sadly as i dont think work would be to happy with me taking ANOTHER Sunday off lol. its a pity as its always pretty good at knockhill.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantstic days racing....Only 1 shower of rain.....Really close and lots of body rubbing in all classes.......Brilliant!


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm just home was a great day. The touring car races were fantastic. Seemed a big crowd there as well, bigger than the last superbikes I was at.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

I was also raging today as had purchased tickets online first, 2x £25 and not one person checked them.

Was this the case for anyone else? Anyone get in free? Arrived just before the 1st touring car race and just drove into the car park.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Funny you say that Jamie.....We had tickets and hospitality passes, but we didnt have an exhibitors pass to get down to our marquee as we had put it on the van....We just drove straight in, through the paddock and down to the marquee, not questioned or stopped.....


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I had my online tickets scanned when I arrived. That was pretty early and there wasn't a lot of queing.

Great day though, Was very happy with the weather as I checked bbc in the morning before leaving and they had the area as heavy showers. 
Some great racing and I managed to get some good pictures which I'l post some of soon.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just got back this afternoon, me and the girlfriend made a weekend of it, and what a great day it was.

Great racing, mostly great weather and great hospitality from Seat Sport UK.

Managed to get down onto the grid before the start of the second race which was a great experience.

Took so many pictures which i have to sort out, i'll post them up when i get a chance.


----------

